# Homemade hopguard application



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Personally I would do a mite count then, using a ketchup bottle, lay a bead of PIKE across every topbar, close up the hive. Wait a week and do another mite count. Worth a try.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a ketchup bottle.Where would one get the PIKE?


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

A brewery.


----------



## dingo983 (Feb 10, 2011)

Placing a bead across the top bars would probably save money over the strips but the theory behind the fogger would be to coat every bee and every inch of the hive in a couple seconds. Just a more effective application than relying on the bees to spread it. Im just not sure is my theory has real world application that is as or more effective than hopguard


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Interesting idea, but I worry that the PIKE changes when vaporized. It may become useless. Plus the fogger can catch fire with the oil, and even blow the lid off a hive. I think a long term treatment is better and perhaps less stressful on the bees. The bees will walk all over it and distribute it and causing a treatment for several days. I don't like the one time shot idea. The squeeze bottle is safer and rather fast. I don't think you need to cover all the frame bars. My guess is 4 per brood box. That should equate to 2 strips.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

How about a dilute solution you administer to the frames with a spray bottle?

I'm keeping my ear to the ground for a source for, and a trial of, PIKE....Anyone have something to report. PM me if you don't want to say it in the open.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

What is PIKE?


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

sfisher said:


> What is PIKE?


Potassium Based Isomerized Kettle Extract


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone used the method of applying a thin bead? I am debating between the thin bead or a soaked piece of cardboard.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone know where this can be purchased? Very interested in tring it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Alot of info here

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=278135


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Alot of info here
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=278135


Thank you for that link.....Very interesting and very optimistic in its tone for the future use of hops beta acids.


----------



## thebrewer (Apr 7, 2013)

This type of extract is not commonly used in brewing. most breweries are using hop pellets. 

there are many kinds of hop extracts that are used to lesser extents for various reasons ( light stability, utilization, etc.). 

Isomerized kettle extracts are used to add bitterness with high extraction. Isomerized hop acids are water soluble. Boiling hops in the kettle isomerizes 30% of the hop alpha acids. extracting and isomerizing with a salt (potassium or magnesium based) will increase this number to 100%. This gets more bitterness out of the hops reducing the amount of hops needed.

Generally brewers are interested in alpha acids, not beta acids.

I don't think your local brewery will have PIKE.

For what it's worth I am growing hops near my hive. I wonder if a hand full of hop flowers would chase away mites.


----------



## sv3b4ck (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey,

why do you want to use PIKE? http://www.hopsteiner.com/products/pdf/2012/08_09_Pike.pdf
As in the sheet written it does only have 12-35% Beta Acids (which are those we need) and 30-50% Alpha Acids (not necessary for our purpose).

This http://hopsteiner.com/pdf/BetaBio45_e.pdf should be more than HopGuard and the one they used in the study http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3487002/


----------

